# Does Arimidex affect gains?



## HKSEVO (Jul 10, 2012)

Still new to all this.

As in the title, does Taking arimidex on cycle affect potential gains

cheers


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

People have different views. Aus recently posted a theory about it not working well with tren because tren works well under high eostrogen. Althought I've seen great results using that compound and many other compounds in conjunction with adex.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

It supresses estrogen, take too much of it, it will negatively effect your libido.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> People have different views. Aus recently posted a theory about it not working well with tren because tren works well under high eostrogen. Althought I've seen great results using that compound and many other compounds in conjunction with adex.


Using tren without a AI will cause prog levels to increase. You want to supress estrogen on a 19-nor if dont want to run into any problems.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

HKSEVO said:


> Still new to all this.
> 
> As in the title, does Taking arimidex on cycle affect potential gains
> 
> cheers


Its about getting the right amount of adex on cycle to be honest, too much yes it will negatively effect gains, not enough then yes it will IMO. People tend to chuck adex doses around like they are set in stone but from my experience that's simply not true. Like all these meds they aren't to be fvcked with, adex is a strong med and you need to work out how to use as little as possible to do the job you want it to do. This comes from trial and error I'm afraid.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> People have different views. Aus recently posted a theory about it not working well with tren because tren works well under high eostrogen. Althought I've seen great results using that compound and many other compounds in conjunction with adex.


Wasnt that study based on cows?!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Wasnt that study based on cows?!


Yes, not sure I'd be trying it out personally...


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Its about getting the right amount of adex on cycle to be honest, too much yes it will negatively effect gains, not enough then yes it will IMO. People tend to chuck adex doses around like they are set in stone but from my experience that's simply not true. Like all these meds they aren't to be fvcked with, adex is a strong med and you need to work out how to use as little as possible to do the job you want it to do. This comes from trial and error I'm afraid.


Exactly this


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Wasnt that study based on cows?!


No horses I think. But I think Aus stated, "If it works for horses why not humans" lol.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I had to lower dose of adex as my joints started getting sore.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Juic3Up said:


> No horses I think. But I think Aus stated, "If it works for horses why not humans" lol.


No, it was cows. I don't think tren is even given to horses :/ Regardless, not something I'd try myself either.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

i found that one tab 1mg a week after my jab was all i needed


----------



## HKSEVO (Jul 10, 2012)

Im currently taking .5mg eod and test 600mg per week

should i drop the arimidex completely or continue on the min dosage

cheers


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

After a few cycles you will work out what dose adex you need for what dose gear. For me...500-750 mg test I start at 0.25mg adex eod. Over 750mg test I start at 0.5mg adex eod. Even then I have to adjust throughout cycle...best indicator for me is sex drive. Still a guessing game tho...had zero libido the last week cos increased adex dose and should have decreased it...DOH!!!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

HKSEVO said:


> Im currently taking .5mg eod and test 600mg per week
> 
> should i drop the arimidex completely or continue on the min dosage
> 
> cheers


There isn't a min dosage for adex. Go to 0.25mg eod or even e3d if that's what you need.


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

I was taking 1mg eod with 750mg ew of test and it was way too high. Killed my libido stone dead. I've started 0.5mg e4d but its still early to tell whether this is an effective dose. 0.5mg eod on 600mg test may well be too high for you but how do you lnow? Have you experienced any adverse effects yet? Decreased libido, decreased appetite etc?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

As said above too much will affect gains and libido. It's about finding the right level for you. BUT what I've always wondered even with myself is what is the optimum oestrogen levels in the blood during cycle. Do you aim to keep it within a normal males range <200 or do you let it go out of range along with your test levels but just take enough ai to prevent gyno. I've always kept my oestrogen on cycle around 160-170 which is high normal. This doesn't cause me any problems but I'm curious to know if I would benefit gains wise etc if I let it go out of range slightly. Whether I'm prepared to risk gyno to find out is another story.... @Hotdog147 what your thoughts on this, I know your gyno prone?


----------



## HKSEVO (Jul 10, 2012)

Ill be honest the only reason i take it is to prevent gyno at .5mg eod, im gunna try .5mg every 3 days and see where that gets me....just paranoid to fook about gyno..... i mean are the signs of gyno that clear that i would recognise them?

cheers


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> As said above too much will affect gains and libido. It's about finding the right level for you. BUT what I've always wondered even with myself is what is the optimum oestrogen levels in the blood during cycle. Do you aim to keep it within a normal males range <200 or do you let it go out of range along with your test levels but just take enough ai to prevent gyno. I've always kept my oestrogen on cycle around 160-170 which is high normal. This doesn't cause me any problems but I'm curious to know if I would benefit gains wise etc if I let it go out of range slightly. Whether I'm prepared to risk gyno to find out is another story.... @Hotdog147 what your thoughts on this, I know your gyno prone?


I now use 0.5mg EOD adex and 20mg nolva ED on cycle as this is what works best for me at preventing gyno and keeping a good mood and libido, I allow my estrogen levels to go above the normal range because this is what suits me, it's the test>estrogen ratio that's important for me, the dose of an AI I need to prevent gyno ruins my mood and libido, it took a while for me to figure out the right way with blood tests but I feel the best I ever have done on cycles


----------



## HKSEVO (Jul 10, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> I now use 0.5mg EOD adex and 20mg nolva ED on cycle as this is what works best for me at preventing gyno and keeping a good mood and libido, I allow my estrogen levels to go above the normal range because this is what suits me, it's the test>estrogen ratio that's important for me, the dose of an AI I need to prevent gyno ruins my mood and libido, it took a while for me to figure out the right way with blood tests but I feel the best I ever have done on cycles


Hotdog

i know we have spoke before about gyno....if i lower my arimidex do you think i will notice the signs of gyno, i mean are they that prominent, sorry to be a pain dude but being on my first cycle the last thing i want is for symptoms to go un recognised.......aint bothered about hair loss aint bothered about low sperm count or any of that sh**e just dont wanna end up with the dreaded

cheers pal


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

HKSEVO said:


> Hotdog
> 
> i know we have spoke before about gyno....if i lower my arimidex do you think i will notice the signs of gyno, i mean are they that prominent, sorry to be a pain dude but being on my first cycle the last thing i want is for symptoms to go un recognised.......aint bothered about hair loss aint bothered about low sperm count or any of that sh**e just dont wanna end up with the dreaded
> 
> cheers pal


How much are you using now? Also what doses of AAS are you on?

The idea is to start as low as possible and increase if needed, you will know if you start getting gyno symptoms, itchy and puffy nips is a sure sign and I get both of these if I'm not on the ball


----------



## HKSEVO (Jul 10, 2012)

how itchy is itchy........ coz im sure mine are puffier than normal........... im only on 600mg of test e per week along with 500iu hcg p/w


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> I now use 0.5mg EOD adex and 20mg nolva ED on cycle as this is what works best for me at preventing gyno and keeping a good mood and libido, I allow my estrogen levels to go above the normal range because this is what suits me, it's the test>estrogen ratio that's important for me, the dose of an AI I need to prevent gyno ruins my mood and libido, it took a while for me to figure out the right way with blood tests but I feel the best I ever have done on cycles


This is a good approach and one I have thought about when using test etc. what's your opinion if using nolva and low dose ai on a test deca cycle? Nolva is supposedly supposed to up regulate progesterone which is a bad combination with deca. Although I've seen people use nolva with tren, yourself and ausbuilt with success I believe? There is so much bro science on forums it's hard to separate the facts and true life experience.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

The estrogen receptor in muscles definitely has an anabolic effect, so estrogen also helps growth. BUT by using arimadex you can take twice as much testosterone, dianabol, or you aromatising steroid of choice, so you can actually grow faster using an AI, if you think of it like that.

There is no need to use an AI so long as you don't mind a bit of bloat and female-pattern fat gain - just use tamoxifen to protect your breast tissue. I'm more bothered about keeping a 6-pack year-round, because that's what women like on a man, so I cut more than bulk. Estrogen is your enemy when cutting, but like Hotdog says, you soon notice your libido dropping off, then next you're getting achy joints and clicky knees.

I prefer aromasin. I always read that its stronger than arimadex, but I don't feel like it is. It used to be a lot more expensive than arimadex, but the price has come right down. Aromasin is a suicide aromatase inhibitor, so the aromatase enzyme is gone, rather than hibernating. Estrogen won't suddenly rebound when you stop taking it. Its also compatible with tamoxifen and clomid - you can use all three and they don't fight each other. I also like aromasion because its nice and controllable, you can play it by ear starting with a daily tablet, then eod, then every 3 days. Your estrogen levels gently ebb and flow like the sea, rather than looking a like a sawblade.

If I can rotate my wedding ring, but can't quite get it off my finger - that's the amount of estrogen I like to keep on-cycle. Again (and I'm always nodding at what Hotdog writes), you want your estrogen higher than normal on most cycles. Your testosterone will be tenfold higher at least, and feeling horny all the time is one of the best sides from testosterone use. Test isn't the greatest anabolic. If we're honest, we just like feeling like a man, and use it with something stronger for muscle growth - just to compensate for our sleeping balls and stay sexy.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> This is a good approach and one I have thought about when using test etc. what's your opinion if using nolva and low dose ai on a test deca cycle? Nolva is supposedly supposed to up regulate progesterone which is a bad combination with deca. Although I've seen people use nolva with tren, yourself and ausbuilt with success I believe? There is so much bro science on forums it's hard to separate the facts and true life experience.


I've ran that protocol with deca and tren and never had an issue


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> I've ran that protocol with deca and tren and never had an issue


Great to know. 1/2 ai eod, 20mg nolva ed. did you use any caber etc? Think I'm def gonna try and see how I get on with this protocol around may.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> Great to know. 1/2 ai eod, 20mg nolva ed. did you use any caber etc? Think I'm def gonna try and see how I get on with this protocol around may.


I have used caber with it yes but it's not necessary, I used it for it's other benefits :wink:


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> I have used caber with it yes but it's not necessary, I used it for it's other benefits :wink:


You mean the constant chubbys? Is it really that effective?


----------

